# [Spoilers!!] Okay, After reading chapter 310...



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 4, 2008)

I have come across a theory. (This may have been revealed in the manga already but not sure.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, after hearing about Sai's brother, how he died of illness, and the seeing what he looked like, I have come across a theory. Sai's "brother" was none other than Mizuki. I noticed the huge shuriken on his back in the picture which was a tool used by Mizuki. Also, he said Mizuki had died of illness. If I am not mistaken, Mizuki died of illness after turning into Tony the Tiger.

So can it be possible that Mizuki was Sai's brother?




What are your thoughts?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 4, 2008)

But...according to the flashback with Mizuki he grew up with Iruka, so he would be around Kakashi's age. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



With Sai's brother the appearance indicated that his brother would be closer to his age. There's quite a large age gap between Sai and Kakashi/Iruka's age.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 4, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> But...according to the flashback with Mizuki he grew up with Iruka, so he would be around Kakashi's age.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you mean but it could also be...

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Sai was a small child and Mizuki was much older. Maybe they were separated when Sai went to root. The way he pictured him could have been they way he last saw him; as a teen. Since Sai is much older now, Mizuki was aging also to become Kakashi's age (duh, of course he ages). So what do you think?




I saw what you meant but it is possible...


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai stopped drawing his brother in his notebook when his brother died from an illness. Though we dont know if Mizuki died from an illness after his incident with Naruto. It is kind of hard to believe that a ROOT member raised to have no feelings would also be part of the Academy teachings.  Said and his brother were also not blood brothers so appearnce is not accounted for.  Besides this the age comment that Yakushi Kabuto said also comes into the factor. 



Character designs have a tendency to look similar in a manga with so many characters.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 4, 2008)

I see...


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I know it isnt his blood brother. That's why I think it's Mizuki. They dont seem to have any connections at all but the appearence of him in the picture. He also has the same tool and seem to have the same cause of death. I believe also that Yamato was gonna say "Then the person who actually killed your brother was none other than..."... That's right, Naruto...




Dont you think it's a possibility?


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is not the first time that this theory has come up. So far the age factor, the time of the drawing, and the fact that it is stated that Mizuki is a Chunin goes against this theory.

Apperances are not everything. The facts are against him on this one.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 4, 2008)

I will read on. Just to see what comes up. Though, I still believe that he can be his brother due to similar circumstances...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 4, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Theory's section?

I am very sure Mizuki is not Sai's brother...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the Theory's section?
> 
> I am very sure Mizuki is not Sai's brother...



No, there's already a million "Mizuki is Sai's brother" threads therre. Now it's the HoU's turn to experience this annoying crap. With that said, No, I don't think Mizuki is Sai's brother. In fact, I'm almost positive that we will see what Uchiha Shisui looks like before we find out any more about Sai's brother. Which is to say, never happen.


----------



## Creator (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont think they are related.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 4, 2008)

Closing this thread rather than moving it/merging as it has been made many times before and doesn't belong in this section regardless.


----------

